

React.Component vs. React.createClass - zackify
http://reactjsnews.com/composing-components/

======
mukmuk
If you are using ES6 class syntax, then I would think you would also be using
const / let; and if you are using const / let, then FlowTypes is, for me
anyway, borderline unusable because it still does not support them (although
there is apparently a fork with pseudo-support, if you want to deal with
that):

[https://github.com/facebook/flow/pull/431](https://github.com/facebook/flow/pull/431)

------
forgottenacc56
Why the heck would you not want all that juicy ES6 ES2015 goodness?

~~~
yrezgui
No one stops you to use ES6 notation in React.createComponent methods.

